
Have I embarrassed my supervisors by solving a problem a PhD student couldn't? - z0a
http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/66820/have-i-embarassed-my-supervisors-by-solving-a-problem-that-a-phd-student-in-my-g
======
Joof
This highlights a weird quirk of the academic model. It shouldn't matter who
solved the problem; as long as the problem is solved.

Since everything is individual reputation based, you can effectively 'steal'
someone's research. I'm all for a meritocracy, but this is pretty weird.

OTOH, understanding the politics and what's going on in general as an
undergrad is very confusing and stressful. Who knows what the reality of the
situation is?

~~~
davelnewton
I'd disagree that it doesn't matter who solved the problem: there are real-
world implications across the board. I agree the _most_ important thing is
that knowledge is advanced, but to relegate the "solver" as an unimportant
fiction seems disingenuous.

